# Gateway Probleme mit Wago 750-841



## grapefruitfalter (24 November 2011)

Hallo an alle!
Frisch registriert, die Suche gequält und trotzdem bin ich nicht weiter ...

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mich nicht mit dem Codesys-Programm ( V2.3 oder 3.4SP4 Patch2 oder WAGO IO PRO CAA 2.3.7.2, alles geht nicht ) auf der SPS von Wago einloggen kann. Die NS-LED blinkt grün und ich habe von 2 unterschiedlichen Rechnern ein Gateway-Problem. Ich habe ein Quickstart-PDF genau befolgt, aber trotzdem komme ich langsam nicht mehr weiter. Die SPS habe ich mit dem Wago-Ethernet-Settings eingerichtet und ich kann die SPS ohne Verlust anpingen und das Webbased-Management-System aufrufen. Die Module werden erkannt. Die Ports sind auch freigeschaltet.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Timo


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (25 November 2011)

Hallo, 

seriell oder über Ethernet?

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## grapefruitfalter (25 November 2011)

Hallo!
Ethernet.


----------



## WAGO (30 November 2011)

Hallo Timo,

blinkt bei Dir zufällig die I/O-LED rot? Hintergrund  ist der, dass Du auf das Runtimesystem der Steuerung erst dann zugreifen  kannst, wenn der Lokalbus auch läuft. Solltest Du also die Steuerung  auf Deinem Schreibtisch stehen haben, ist zumindest eine Klemme mit  Prozessabbild (z.B. eine DI-Klemme) und die Endklemme zu stecken. Dann  sollte es funktionieren!

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## grapefruitfalter (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo!
Nein, die I/O-LED leuchtet dauerhaft grün. Es sind zudem auch 4 Module auf dem Bus befestigt.
Aber die WAGO steht auf meinem Schreibtisch .


----------



## WAGO (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Timo,

bitte teste in einer DOS-Box mit folgendem Befehl "telnet XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX 2455" (die Kreuze bitte mit Deiner IP-Adresse füllen) ob Du unabhängig vom CoDeSys eine Verbindung auf Port 2455 herstellen kannst. Klappt das nicht, bitte überprüfe Deine Firewall und/oder im WBM des Kontrollers unter dem Menü "Ports" ob dort 2455 freigegeben ist. Funktioniert es,  bitte einmal die Kommunikationsparameter im CoDeSys auf die richtige Porteinstellung prüfen.  
Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## grapefruitfalter (16 Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle!
So, habe mir nun einfach auf einer virtuellen Maschine einfach nochmal das WAGO-PRO CAA installiert und es klappte auf Anhieb ohne das geringste Problem. Die SPS war wie immer konfiguriert.
Ich glaube, dass Codesys da wohl ein Problem mit Windows 7 hat. Hatte ein frisches System ohne verbasteltes Dasein.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## repök (6 Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich hab das gleiche Problem. Bei mir ist es ein 750-871. ich kann weder seriell noch über ethernet mit codesys auf den koppler zugreifen, obwol ethernet-settings und I/O_Check von Wago Funktionieren (seriell und ethernet).  es scheint am Gateway-server zu liegen, wenn der starten will, kommt eine meldung "Loading driver dll failed: 'S7NetDriver.dll'. Das war sonst auch schon mal so, hatte aber immer gefunzt. nun geht nix mehr. von heute auf morgen. schon komisch.  Ports usw hatte ich kontrolliert. das passt.  
woran sehe ich ob telnet durchkommt? In der Dos-Box steht nix mehr drinn (also leer und Coursor blinkt).


----------



## repök (7 Dezember 2012)

SOOO...
Nach mehrmaliger neuinstallation von Codesys kann ich nun auch kein Gateway mehr wählen. Das Feld mit der auswahl rs232 oder TCP/IP usw. ist einfach leer. Schon komisch.


----------



## Beck (16 Juli 2014)

repök schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab das gleiche Problem. Bei mir ist es ein 750-871. ich kann weder seriell noch über ethernet mit codesys auf den koppler zugreifen, obwol ethernet-settings und I/O_Check von Wago Funktionieren (seriell und ethernet).  es scheint am Gateway-server zu liegen, wenn der starten will, kommt eine meldung "Loading driver dll failed: 'S7NetDriver.dll'. Das war sonst auch schon mal so, hatte aber immer gefunzt. nun geht nix mehr. von heute auf morgen. schon komisch.  Ports usw hatte ich kontrolliert. das passt.


Ich habe nun dasselbe Problem. Allerdings habe ich mir zusätzlich die Herausforderung auferlegt, Codesys unter Linux mit Wine zu nutzen. Dies hat auch schon funktioniert, nur jetzt leider nicht mehr.
Wenn ich den Gateway Server von Hand starte, erscheint kurz ein Codesys-Logo. Danach läuft der Server stillschweigend als Hintergrundsprozess Gateway.exe. 
Was stelle ich unter Online->Kommunikationsparameter->Gateway... ein? Verbindung: Tcp/Ip, localhost, port 1210?



> woran sehe ich ob telnet durchkommt? In der Dos-Box steht nix mehr drinn (also leer und Coursor blinkt).



Wenn nichts passiert, steht eine Verbindung. Den Negativfall zum Vergleich erhältst Du bei Test auf einem nicht belegten Port, wie z.B. 2456.


----------

